# 1954 Monark Super Deluxe



## 57SIDECAR (Jun 26, 2018)

This beauty just sold at a local action near me, PLUS 18 % buyers fee $153.00 puts it at $1000.00 to rich for my wallet. Would have liked to find it at a yard sale for half.


----------

